# Beef Rib and Neck Bones?



## Mcap (Mar 31, 2012)

Does anyone feed beef rib and/or neck bones? I bought a short slab of beef ribs for Rocco and he seemed to really like it except the bones seems way too hard to crunch up. After he chewed off most of the meat I took it away. Also are the neck bones any softer. So far his favorites are turkey necks and whole mackerel,only if I throw them like we're playing fetch (LOL). He also gobbled up some leftover cooked salmon.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

In my experience beef neck bones and rib bones are recreational only. Too hard to be eaten as RMB. There is a softer part of the rib that can be eaten, but I don't know exactly which part it is.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree. Way to hard.

I have fed pork necks, poultry necks, chicken quarters.

Turkey legs are to tough, they don't fully digest and come out in shard looking pieces. Pork ribs are to hard. Not a pleasant clean up on that one coming out either end.


----------

